# D&C Hysteroscopy with Myosure



## klapetri@ilovemygyn.com (Aug 13, 2020)

OB/GYN: NY

When physician preforms,

1.D&C Hysteroscopy with Myosure resection 

2. Hysteroscopic myomectomy with Myosure

What additional cpt codes can we bill? 


Appreciate the feedback


----------



## csperoni (Aug 13, 2020)

I guess my first question would be in addition to what??
Second question is what is being resected??

In my practice, the physicians use the myosure to either resect a polyp, or a fibroid.

If polyp, 58558 covers it all 
58558 - Hysteroscopy, surgical; with sampling (biopsy) of endometrium *and/or polypectomy*, with or without *D & C* 

If fibroid, 58561.
58561 - Hysteroscopy, surgical; with *removal of leiomyomata*

FYI - It's usually helpful if you put what you think the codes might be, to show your thought process so others can assist.


----------



## such78 (Aug 13, 2020)

csperoni said:


> I guess my first question would be in addition to what??
> Second question is what is being resected??
> 
> In my practice, the physicians use the myosure to either resect a polyp, or a fibroid.
> ...



That is how the surgeon confuses me sometime. I usually check the result from the pathology report is polyp or fibroid to assign the CPT code.


----------

